# Nielka - 17 jewels IncaBloc



## Sven (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi all,

I got my hands on some old watches, however it is difficult to get some information on them! I will make different topics out of them to keep it a bit organised, please have a look at them.

I am curious if you masterminds could help me a bit with this 




























Thank you for having a look!


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Sven said:


> I am curious if you masterminds could help me a bit with this


 Hmmm. Maybe a bit. According to the Swiss commercial register, the wordmark "Nielka" was registered as Marque N° 155272 on 2nd March 1955 by Nouvelle Fabrique d'Horlogerie de la Montre Elida S.A., of Fleurier, Switzerland. Tracing that number forward, it was cancelled on 8th July 1955 at the request of the holder. There's no clue why - I can't see any other use of that trademark.

There seems to be a fair bit of information about Elida online, so I'll leave that to you.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

There's several Nielka branded watches on various sites, for example

https://www.vintagemanstuff.com/product/nielka-compressor-case-steel-1960-switzerland/










https://www.horlogeforum.nl/t/vraag-over-een-nielka-horloge-uit-de-jaren-50/137339


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that info, dear @spinynorman. I have done some due diligence on Elida and it seems that the name is a slippery customer when it comes to pinning down the timeline and the varying status of the Elida name - ie. when was it a brand name, and for who, and when was it a company in its own right, and for how long. I must admit that I was tempted to try and write an article about Elida watches, but have decided to put it on hold until I can genuinely plot the history of the name to my own satisfaction. As for Nielka, that name is also a bit of a mystery apart from your useful clues viz Elida.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

> Thanks for that info, dear @spinynorman. I have done some due diligence on Elida and it seems that the name is a slippery customer when it comes to pinning down the timeline and the varying status of the Elida name - ie. when was it a brand name, and for who, and when was it a company in its own right, and for how long. I must admit that I was tempted to try and write an article about Elida watches, but have decided to put it on hold until I can genuinely plot the history of the name to my own satisfaction. As for Nielka, that name is also a bit of a mystery apart from your useful clues viz Elida.


 A write up on Elida would be interesting - as you say, the narrative in online sources is quite confused. FWIW what I can see from the documents is -

"J. Kobel, Manufacture d'horlogerie Elida Watch", opened in Fleurier on 1st March 1911.
In Feb 1916 that company was dissolved. Jaques Kobel, of Lützelflüh, and Urbain Bilat, of Muriaux went into partnership as "Elida Watch Co. Kobel, and Bilat".
In May 1919 "Elida Watch Co. Kobel, and Bilat" was liquidated and replaced by "Elida Watch", with the same two directors.
In April 1931, Elida Watch was declared bankrupt and "Nouvelle Fabrique d'Horlogerie de la Montre Elida SA" took over its assets, with Jaques Kobel a director.
In July 1969 the company sold a batch of trademarks to Kalela AG of Berne.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Norman @spinynorman. As you have also discovered, the bulk of Elida material seems to be based before World War Two and the post-War period is rather confusing. I have read that the Elida name was revived in the 1970s/80s but the reference gave no clue as to who held the brand at that time. I will keep the writing of an Elida topic "under advisement" so to speak, or should I say, "take a rain cheque" on it. :biggrin:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

> Elida name was revived in the 1970s/80s but the reference gave no clue as to who held the brand at that time.


 This might help, from Swissreg.

"219086; ELIDA. Filing of renewal stamp: January 27, 1986 with transfer from Kalela AG, Biel. Goods and services Clocks and movements. Marken Nr.344901. Published in SOGC No. 119 from May 27, 1986. Owner W.D. Bunge, Via Reslina 3, 6616 Losone, Locarno, Switzerland. Representative: Paul Käser, Seilerweg 54 2500 Biel. Deletion due to non-renewal: published in SOGC no. 180 dated September 18, 2006."

So, Kalela AG of Bern got the Elida name, amongst others, from "Nouvelle ... Elida" in 1969. In 1986 they sold it to W. D. Bunge of Losone.

From what I can see, looking at Ernst Schülerstrasse in Bern on the map, Kalela AG would have been a retail jeweler. Formed in 1965 by Suzanne Irène Grandjean, from La Côte-aux-Fées. They had one go at bankruptcy in 1970, and again in 1984-86, when they finally went under. W. D. Bunge also got "Thisy", "Flugel" and "Justex" from Kalela.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

"What a web they weave," Norman, these watch companies and jewellers over time; unpicking the tapestry is often no mean feat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> Hmmm. Maybe a bit. According to the Swiss commercial register, the wordmark "Nielka" was registered as Marque N° 155272 on 2nd March 1955 by Nouvelle Fabrique d'Horlogerie de la Montre Elida S.A., of Fleurier, Switzerland. Tracing that number forward, it was cancelled on 8th July 1955 at the request of the holder. There's no clue why - I can't see any other use of that trademark.
> 
> There seems to be a fair bit of information about Elida online, so I'll leave that to you.


 Really impressive! thnx


----------

